# small black balls on outside of cats anus (photo)



## Terrehh

So my cat has small black balls on the outside of her anus as you can see, i've googled this and all it came up with was anal glads, im not sure if it is, she's had no signs or symptoms of having trouble with her anal glads, she not scooting around rubbing her bum on the floor at all, she's fairly regular when going to the toilet and seems to not have any trouble at all. Just wondering if anyone knows what it is. Thankyou in advance  :thumbup1:


----------



## chillminx

It looks like dried faeces or possibly dried blood. If there is actual swelling it could be haemorrhoids, which are caused by straining to defecate when the stool is too hard.

For comfort when toiletting her stools need to be a soft consistency, formed, but not loose or runny. If they are not like that, then for the moment I'd give her a laxative, such as Katalax or Miralax, or even some Whiskas Cat milk can be quite good.

Then review her diet: a cat who has a tendency to have hard stools is best not eating *any* dry food at all, not even treats. Keep her to a wet food diet, and always add about 10 mls of water to every meal. Also, try her with some home- made chicken broth, a couple of tablespoons at a time, warmed in the microwave.


----------



## nicolaa123

Difficult to see from the photo but looks like its come from the anal glands, Riley gets the same when he has had a bout of diarrhoea. The bum looks bit sore, I would take her in for a check of the area to make sure they are not compacted or infected. It's not a nice job to express anal glands defiantly best left to the vet.

I would also as chillminx suggested about looking at the food you give her. The right diet can make such a difference at the back end!!


----------



## Terrehh

Thanks guys, ill Have her checked out just incase and take a look at her diet!


----------



## nicolaa123

Terrehh said:


> Thanks guys, ill Have her checked out just incase and take a look at her diet!


Let us know what your vet says..

What are you feeding her at the moment?


----------



## buffie

nicolaa123 said:


> Difficult to see from the photo but looks like its come from the anal glands, Riley gets the same when he has had a bout of diarrhoea. The bum looks bit sore, I would take her in for a check of the area to make sure they are not compacted or infected. It's not a nice job to express anal glands defiantly best left to the vet.
> 
> I would also as chillminx suggested about looking at the food you give her. The right diet can make such a difference at the back end!!


Looks like anal glands to me too


----------



## Terrehh

She just has the Whiskas complete mix atm, i give her the Whiskas cat milk occasionaly and she's always got water down. 

As i said in the original post she doesnt show any signs of it being her anal glands, will keep a eye on it though. :yesnod:


----------



## OrientalSlave

I would take her for a vet check. Suspect they could be quite uncomfortable for her. You really don't want it to reach the point of her scooting on the carpet for relief...


----------



## chillminx

Terrehh said:


> She just has the Whiskas complete mix atm, i give her the Whiskas cat milk occasionaly and she's always got water d
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that dry food? Although there is always water down it does not mean she is drinking enough of it.
> 
> Cats have a low thirst drive and have evolved to get most of their fluids from their food. This is one of several reasons why dry food is so bad for them, as it can lead to chronic dehydration, and bladder and bowel problems.
> 
> If your vet is sure it is not an anal gland problem then I'd strongly recommend reviewing her diet, to ensure she is not having to strain to defecate a hard dry stool.
Click to expand...


----------



## OrientalSlave

If her stools are too soft, though, that can also lead to anal gland problems as passing them should naturally empty the glands. They should be firm and formed but not rock hard - that causes problems with them as well.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Terrehh said:


> She just has the Whiskas complete mix atm, i give her the Whiskas cat milk occasionaly and she's always got water down.
> 
> As i said in the original post she doesnt show any signs of it being her anal glands, will keep a eye on it though. :yesnod:


What signs are you expecting to see? Personally I'd consider the black stuff a sign...


----------



## chillminx

OrientalSlave said:


> If her stools are too soft, though, that can also lead to anal gland problems as passing them should naturally empty the glands. They should be firm and formed but not rock hard - that causes problems with them as well.


Good point OS:thumbsup:


----------



## rose

Did the OP get to the bottom of this? Whoops!


----------



## Handhugs

Did you ever figure this out?? My cat has the same thing


----------



## SusieRainbow

The OP hasn't been back for 3 years so I guess we'll never know ! 
The advice would be the same though, take your cat to the vet if you're concerned.


----------



## Handhugs

Ok I took my cat in for this and my vet said those are totally normal. Nothing to worry about! My cats looked just like the OPs picture


----------



## Joelle

My cat had the exact same thing. I figured it was her anal glands, but I took her to the vet to find out for sure. I told the vet what I thought and he said it probably wasn't her glands because cats rarely have that problem. But, sure enough, it was her anal glands! He expressed them and she is isn't grooming/itching down there as much and the spots are gone. It definitely isn't normal.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Old thread, but they are plugs of impacted debris in the anal sac openings. I had to remove some with forceps earlier this week.


----------



## chillminx

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Old thread, but they are plugs of impacted debris in the anal sac openings. I had to remove some with forceps earlier this week.


Ouch! That sounds potentially painful for the cat - is it usually done under sedation?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

chillminx said:


> Ouch! That sounds potentially painful for the cat - is it usually done under sedation?


It's a little like ripping off a plaster. Pull quickly, cat certainly not impressed, but job done and then back to normal. I think sedation could and should be used if the cat cannot tolerate it conscious.


----------



## Amber Morning

My cat had the same black balls, seemed tuff to remove (like a a scab). I thought was dried feces. Hasn't seemed to bother him. Recently I have seen the left side clear of the black ball and pus has come out. Has anyone heard of this? Taking him to the vet for sure


----------



## chillminx

Hello @Amber Morning and welcome 

It sounds like your cat's anal glands could be infected. I would take him to the vet a.s.a.p.


----------



## Kat.lin

I'm having same issue(I think) black mark on bum. I thought is was left from after her business so wiped it with a wipe, came off but looked a little scabby. And it's now back. What's this from?! Is it time for a vet?


----------



## ChaosCat

Sounds like blocked anal glands to me- and yes, that’s a reason for going to the vet’s. It’s very uncomfortable for the cat and they tend to get inflamed.

My Annie regularly needs to have her anal glands expressed, too. I know it’s time when she starts scooting her bum over the ground. Looms funny but shows her discomfort.


----------



## Kat.lin

Okay thank you! I will make an appointment immediately!


----------



## Kat.lin

Curious... what is the cause?


----------



## ChaosCat

Normally a cat empties the anal glands with every poop it passes. Some cats don’t empty them properly and then a blockage can build up leading to inflammation.


----------

